

James Bennett: Second edition (Practical Django Projects) - twampss
http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2009/jun/23/second-edition/

======
forsaken
I really like the way he is doing the source code revisions. It's always a
pain to be in a book and have broken code and not know why. You can take a
sneak peak ahead (hg show HEAD+1), or if you make changes and want to revert
them, it's really simple as well.

Plus getting people to use VCS in any form is a major win in my book.

------
macmac
I am a bit disappointed that he is not doing more to remedy the code/book
disaster that was the first edition. Why not do a set of patches that makes
the examples from the first edition work with current Django?

~~~
ubernostrum
Because, as I explained in the post, that wouldn't really help people with the
first edition.

~~~
macmac
I think you underestimate the usefulness of option 2 - especially in form of
the original code + a patch to work with Django 1.0.

